# Cierny has arrived!!!! PIC HEAVY!



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

She's finally here!!! I am so excited! She is the loudest little thing - well, not so little really. I'm surprised that she's passed out under my desk right now. First vet visit tomorrow and if it goes well and she acts up to it, tomorrow night will be her first training night as well. Hopefully some of you will get to meet her tomorrow!

Picking her up at the airport...



























Ride Home:









Home:






















































I know it's not an actual stack, but it's the best I could get so far, xD:


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm SO JEALOUS! She's ADORABLE! And that's awesome that (if all goes well) she will already be starting on her first training session! Sounds like she's got a very prospective future ahead of her 

I cannot wait to see her grow!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

what a totally adorable little girl!!! Is she really as big of a puppy as she looks in 







?

and OMG this is sooooo cute!!!









congrats!!!! now i'm back to puppy fever lol


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Cute-she looks like a little teddy bear!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Awwww sooo cute!!! :wub:


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

Oh she's definately as big as she looks! xD 
As of this past Friday she was 17.5lbs. And she is only 8 weeks, I promise! Apparently she's the biggest puppy my breeder has had by about 6lbs., but I guess it makes sense, since she was the only female (and the bully) in a litter of 4.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

hallix said:


> Oh she's definately as big as she looks! xD
> As of this past Friday she was 17.5lbs. And she is only 8 weeks, I promise! Apparently she's the biggest puppy my breeder has had by about 6lbs., but I guess it makes sense, since she was the only female (and the bully) in a litter of 4.


 
gonna be a well built girl that one! I just love her face!!! She's adorable!!! I may have to save one of the pictures just so i can see that cuteness when i cant get online. Have fun with her! Cant wait to see her grow!!!

get a notebook and track her weight by her age. You'll be amazed at the differences that come up. I did that with Shasta. Weighed her once or twice every month, tried to weigh her weekly. I have no idea where the notebook got to but watching her growth on paper was crazy!


----------



## GottaLoveHim (May 26, 2011)

Aaaahhh! She's soo fluffy, cute, and big!


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

She looks HUGE in the first photo, not so much in the rest...she's absolutely adorable and kinda resembles a bear cub


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

What a little ball of fluff! Adorable!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

She's adorable! :wub:


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

She's adorable!! Congratulations!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

soooo cute!! congrats on your little chunky monkey may she give you many years of happiness


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Holy moly!! She is the cutest thing, I can't wait to see her tonight!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

WOW beautiful! What a cute pie! You look so happy with her. I'am so happy for you both. She is a big girl! 

Fluffy and sable :wub:..... L-O-V-E.

So do I get to meet her tonight??? I can't wait to see her bursting personality you speak of....


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

She's so cute!! Congratulations!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Gosh she's a little tank! So adorable- congratulations


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She is gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

OMG I love the tank.. umm bear... umm puppy? yeah think that ones right :rofl: reminds me "kind of" like Jinx as a pup she has always been built like a tank but not quite that big. Love the pic or her batting at someone looks JUST like a bear cub smacking a bee hive lmao. too precious


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

What a sweet girl :wub:


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

So cute, looks so snuggly


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

She's beautiful!! Love her, I hope to see some videos, and some more pictures too!:gsdhead:aw:


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

Thanks to everyone! She's actually a lot sweeter than I was expecting as well. Josie and Danielle, she's not acting any worse for wear after the vet, so she will be at training tonight. See you later!


----------



## OzzyGSD (Nov 20, 2010)

Congrats Haley! She looks awesome!


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Such a cutie and quite the little chunk! =)


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

She is soooo beautiful!!! Congratulations, and may you have many, many happy and healthy years together!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

OMG She is super cute!!!


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

What a doll!


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

New Updates on Cierny! She's now 10 weeks old and the love of my life! Even if she is overly obnoxious. She is now 19.8 lbs.


----------



## DaisyAM (Nov 5, 2011)

You got a good looking dog there she has such a pretty face


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

How adorable!!!! :wub: Her name should be "pork chop"


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

hahah. Yeah, everyone called her 'Porker' when I first got her. xD


----------

